# speaker box ?



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok i want speakers on my bike for some rides i do and got my radiator up top so a normal speaker box is out of the idea. 

i do not want split tubes because i dont want wire runnignfrom tube to tube and also wanna be able to take them off some what easy...

Now i have a bunch of aluminum at my shop that i can cut and weld to make a box that fits 2 speakers and an amp on one side of the radiator. 

how do u think that would sound? i would be putting insulation in the box to stop it from echoing inside since its a meatal box.


any advice is greatly apricatied thank u in advanced


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Do you have a seat on the back rack? And idk about the metal it might sound good


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i have made diamond plated front covers for car audio set ups and they sound horrible, but that is usually dealing with subs im sure only using mids and highs it would b ok but i would recommend using dynomat in the box. i use to do car audio on the side for a local audio shop and they had a sub put in a metal garbage can lined with dynomat to show how much it helps. it made a big difference


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

no i do not have seat on back, but my back rack soends more time under water..


thanx for advice byrd i still throwing ideads around just tryin to fig something out


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Run a spilt tube that has a smaller PVC pipe that will hide your wires? Just a thought


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I've seen audiotubes that go around the racked Rad. You just use more pipe and let it hang off the front rack a little where it goes around the Rad.


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ya might just do split tubes wanted to stay away but its easyest way


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Split tubes are definately the easiest way... One recommendation, on the speaker wire that runs from one tube to the other, somewhere in the middle, add bullett connectors so you can easily take it back off without cutting the wires... seal the bullett connectors with dialectric grease as you would any other connector... It's a good tool for future use... Also, use plenty of wire straps...


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

thanx would have never thought of that very good idea


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

I just built mine around my rad, it hangs off the front a few inches, fits nice and doesnt seem too affect the rad at all


----------

